# IVT CONTROL POSITION SENSOR



## isplash (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi all from Russia!  

Nissan Sentra 2000, engine QG18DE (emission California).

Is anybody can give me part number for the "intake valve timing control position sensor".
Nobody around do not know it. 

ECU show DTC P1140. 
Checked resistance between terminals 2 and 3. Resistance more then 600 - 740Ω (EC-1015 in service manual) above 1200Ω

Thanks for all !

P.S. Sorry for my English :kiss:


----------

